

How the U.S. Won Cuban Soil - organicgrant
http://www.historyofcuba.com/history/funfacts/guantan.htm

======
organicgrant
This tells the story of how the USA started a base in Guantanamo Bay (site of
the famed prison), and how it maintains a large military presence in one of
its supposed biggest political adversaries.

